# The Wolf of Ash and Fire - Free Horus Heresy Ebook



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

This is just up on Black Library.







http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl/I-was-there.html

Epub version clocks in at 41 pages (including preface, legals and probably the 'about the author' bit).

Halfway through it now, and it seems entertaining enough.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I am amused, it wasnt long that story stayed an exclusive to those ordering that Macragge's Honor comic.

But Wolf of Ash and Fire is an EPIC read!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad I got the story by 'alternative means' and didn't give in to coughing up all that cash for _Macragge's Honour_.

Decent enough short story though.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

It was quite tragic, given how things have turned out for Horus. I'd love to see more tales in this era in his glory days.


----------



## Karthak (Jul 25, 2010)

Makes one wonder how things would have turned out if Sejanus hadn't gotten splattered off-screen before the series even started.

...Wait a minute. What if, in the beginning of Horus Rising, it had been Abaddon who got gibbed, instead of Sejanus?


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, now that everybody's had time to check this out, here's an interesting question



> ‘I was there,’ he would say, right up until the day he died, after which he spoke only infrequently.


First line in the story. The 'he' is not specified, but the obvious implication is that someone ends up as a dreadnought. Thoughts?


----------

